# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Διπολική διαταραχή - ποσοστό αναπηρίας=>67%

## raphsssodos

Οι πάσχοντες από διπολική διαταραχή δικαιούμαστε προνοιακά προνόμια. Επίδομα, πάσο, φορολική απαλλαγή, δημόσιο. Τα δικαιολογητικά που χρειάζονται είναι μια γνωμάτευση από δημόσιο νοσοκομείο, ταυτότητα και η αίτηση που γίνεται στη διεύθυνση υγιεινής. Ακολουθεί πρωτοβάθμια επιτροπή και η απόφαση της αναπηρίας με 67 και άνω τοις εκατό.

----------


## bill5555

Αλήθεια είναι; Συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο στην Ελλάδα;

----------


## myrto

Τέλεια θα το ψάξω :Smile: ))

----------


## keep_walking

Εγω παντως πασχω απο σχιζοφρενεια εχω παρει ενα ποσοστο 55% και εχω παρει μεχρι τωρα ενα @.

----------


## raphsssodos

αλήθεια είναι. σήμερα πήρα το πάσο και περιμένω μετά από δύο μήνες την πρώτη επιταγή.

----------


## ferro

deleted... :Smile:

----------


## velout

Για να καταλαβω το επιδομα και ολα αυτα ισχυουν μονο για τους διπολικους ή και για αυτους που εχουν γενικα ψυχιατρικα προβληματΑ?Ξερετε κανεναν site που να γραφει περισσοτερες πληροφοριες

----------


## gonoli

Εχω διπολικη διαταραχη..ομως δεν ειμαι πουθενα ασφαλισμενη..μπορω να παρω το επιδομα??? και τι ακριβως πρεπει να κανω???? :Wink:

----------


## pelariry

gonoli έχεις u2u.

----------


## gonoli

pelariry ti einai to u2u???????

----------


## gonoli

aaaa...to vrika.....eyxaristoo....mipos xereis pou einai i dieythynsi ygeiinis??????

----------


## pelariry

σε ποια πόλη μένεις;

----------


## gonoli

athina meno...

----------


## gonoli

aaa..mporo na rotiso kai kati allo.....stin epitropi ti sou kanoun peripou, ti se rotane????

----------


## pelariry

α, τρελλά πράγματα. δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς από πόσες γεννεές σε περνάνε και από πόσα κύματα σε περνάνε. *σου λένε απλά πότε να περάσεις να πάρεις την απόφαση.*

υγ:δεν ξέρω που είναι στην αθήνα. ρώτησε σε κάποιο κεπ, στον δήμο σου ή στη νομαρχία να σου πουν.

----------


## gonoli

ok..eyxaristo pelariry..!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## travellerm

Καλησπέρα, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω σε τί ποσό ανέρχεται αυτό το επίδομα για διπολική διαταραχή. Πάσχω κι εγώ από διπολική διαταραχή και ενδιαφέρομαι για να κάνω αίτηση.

----------


## stvgr

Καλησπερα, τα χαρτια αν τα μαζεψεις μετα που τα καταθετεις σε ποια υπηρεσια? Παλι στην διευθυνση υγιεινης??

----------


## pelariry

ναι.

----------


## getopian

Παιδιά ισχύει και σήμερα το επίδομα στους διπολικούς, κι αν ναι πόσο είναι τον μήνα; Και γενικά ποια είναι τα προνόμια;

----------


## Moonchild4ever

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν ακόμα κ τώρα ισχύει το επίδομα με την προσκόμιση των ανάλογων δικαιολογητικών. Κ αν ναι, σε τί ποσό ανέρχεται το μήνα; Πάσχω από διπολική διαταραχή κ με ενδιαφέρει. Ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Dimitris55

Οταν λετε πασο τι εννοειτε;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Παιδιά ισχυει γιατί έχω φιλο με διπολικη που παίρνει το μηνα περίπου 300κατι ευρώ.Αλλα ανα κάποια διαστηματα περνας απο επιτροπες.

----------

